# Need help with a decision...



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

ok. recently, i have been looking for a 240sx around here. but i think i can do better 

last night i found 2 Z cars at a dealer about 3 miles up the road from me. i need info on what to look for, like things that tend to go wrong, may need repeired, etc.

One is a 1987 300zx, white w/red interior, body seemed in ok condition for its age;no dings dents blemishes, no fading, slight peeling on lower front bumber on pass side........etc..., stock rims, forgot to look for the mileage, but going out in a bit to look again. automatic. 2100

the other, is a 91 300zx 2+2, unsure if ita a t, or a tt, gold/pearly paint, beige/brown interior, t-tops, stock rims, good looking paint, didnt see any damage or rust, but the killer is the mileage @ 199k. automatic. think they were asking 3k for it.

im wondering which would be the better one to get, if any. gotta say i have limited experience with working on cars mechanicly, and not an extencive collection of tools. also, what do these cars usually run in the stated conditions above? 

i really want one of these, but at the same time im dissapointed because they are auto's. but i also dont wanna miss a chance to get something i may be able to work on as a project car.

Pics of the 87 can be found in the link at the end, but i warn ya the size is big, cause i dont have time to shrink em atm.

any and all comments are welcome.

it rained this morning, so thats what all the silvery things are on the windows. and i just noticed my car is in the first pic on the lft 
http://nelp.net/slayer/Z car/


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

there was a buyers guide on SCC like two months ago for the Z car, gave the basic break down of all the options and known problems and stuff. Mike (K)... what month was that?


----------



## zZidawg2836Zz (Oct 3, 2003)

I would wait to find a manual if thats what u really want.199k is alot of miles, I would think there are a lot of problems with that car. If it's a 2+2 then its not a TT. Only the 2 seaters are TT. If you really want the full effect of a 300zx I would save up for a late 80's turbo ZX or a 90-96 TT ZX. That's what I would do but I dont know what you want out of your Z. I just bought a 91ZX TT not too long ago because it was my dream car and i love it!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

and if your looking at a TT modle try for a 1995


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

I would run upstairs to get that issue of SCC but Im lazy,BTW its the turbo or crazy boost issue with the Candy apple red R32 on the cover.Hope that helps if not let me know and I will get off my ass.


----------

